
Twitter Says Russian Bots Retweeted Trump 470,000 Times - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-01-26/twitter-says-russian-linked-bots-retweeted-trump-470-000-times
======
vfulco
Skynet wouldn't accept an asymmetric war. How many times did the HRC bots
retweet her messages?

------
TokyoKid
If only they were as honest about everyone else's tweets.

